# Cristina fallarás en prime time: "Los hombres acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres"



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Dic 2022)

Nadie la imputará por delito de odio, nadie se escandaliza y ella seguirá acudiendo a su plató de televisión como si nada.


----------



## spamrakuen (29 Dic 2022)

Yo a la mia la suelo matar solo los fines de semana. 

(a polvos, señor polisia, a polvos...)


----------



## DCLXVI (29 Dic 2022)

La politoxicómana de nuevo a defecar por sus dos agujeros.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (29 Dic 2022)

Y tiene razón. Yo cada año hago plan renove.


----------



## Wasi (29 Dic 2022)

Cómo algún día me cruce con ella lo mismo acaba teniendo razón


----------



## Manoliko (29 Dic 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Yo a la mia la suelo matar solo los fines de semana.
> 
> (a polvos, señor polisia, a polvos...)



Tú la matas cuando ella te deja. Di la verdad, no son todos los fines de semana.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Es costumbre si, a ver si el suyo cumple


----------



## tracrium (29 Dic 2022)

Es tradición hacer matanza cada año por San Martín.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Dic 2022)

> *"Los hombres acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres"*



Yo ya llevo 6 este año, pero me estoy quitando...


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo ya tres mujeres emparedadas.


----------



## spamrakuen (29 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tú la matas cuando ella te deja. Di la verdad, no son todos los fines de semana.



Tiene hustec razón, el comentario era por hacerme graciosete. Follo menos que un incel.


----------



## wopa (29 Dic 2022)

No se puede ir a la tele bebiendo whisky desde las 9 de la mañana.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

Joder... ¿y ésto no es delito de odio?

Cambiemos ligeramente la frase: "Los inmigrantes acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres"... ¿qué tal?


----------



## Progretón (29 Dic 2022)

Por eso las feminazis tienen gatos en vez de una pareja masculina. No es que sean tan feas que ni siquiera Nosferatu les quiera poner la mano encima, es que los felinos no "_acostumbran acostumbran a matar mujeres_".


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Dic 2022)

Y las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos nacidos y también a los no nacidos.


Todos podemos jugar a este juego.


----------



## ELVR (29 Dic 2022)

¿En que fecha su padre mató a su madre? No sé, por curiosidad.


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Dic 2022)

Tiene razon en que deberia prestarse un poco de atencion a este tema tan silenciado. Quiza destinar algun pequeña partido del presupuesto o algun pequeño gesto del gobierno contra el machismo.


----------



## FatalFary (29 Dic 2022)

¿Estas no son nuestras costumbres y hay que respetarlas?


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2022)

¡Qué purga hace falta en España, pero qué PEDAZO DE PURGA!


----------



## Rediooss (29 Dic 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que en España habrá unas 20 millones de españolas mayores de 18 años, todas ellas potenciales " víctimas " mortales de los asesinos varones españoles, y que en España han muerto este año 46 mujeres a manos de hombres, el 0,0000023% de las mujeres, podemos deducir efectivamente que en España es una costumbre eso de matar mujeres a manos de hombres.

Esta hija de la gran puta está para que la encierren.


----------



## FLACOPACO (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Yo tengo ya tres mujeres emparedadas.



Y las otras tres las tienes a resguardo por culpa de la subida de los materiales de construcción 

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## randomizer (29 Dic 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Cómo algún día me cruce con ella lo mismo acaba teniendo razón



Yo un día me la encontré por Madrid y, antes de reconocerla, lo primero que pensé al verla fue: "uf, pobre mujer, qué pinta de loca borracha tiene...", te lo juro.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Yo tengo ya tres mujeres emparedadas.



¿No te las comes? ¿No te han dicho que desperdiciar comida es pecado?


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿No te las comes? ¿No te han dicho que desperdiciar comida es pecado?



Ahí siguen emparedadas, y si me citan a declarar diré que quería decir empoderadas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Dic 2022)

¿Ésta no era una puta borracha de mierda incapaz de estar sobria más de 5 minutos seguidos? Así iría puesta de whisky hasta el culo.


----------



## th3burbu (29 Dic 2022)

Y las mujeres a sus hijos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (29 Dic 2022)

Dice esta mamarracha, que las muertes de mujeres por sus parejas, son un grandisimo problema en este pais...

Para poner referencia:

Cada año, mueren menos de 40 mujeres en la llamada violensia masclista.

Cada año, también mueren 4000 personas suicidadas.

Un problema tiene un presupuesto de 20 mil millones de euros.

El otro ya tal.


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Dic 2022)

No las piensa


----------



## hartman4 (29 Dic 2022)

yo siempre mato 20.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Dic 2022)

analisis rutinarios desvelarian que las mujeres matan mucho mas que los hombres


en españa muren cada año unas 45 mujeres y 30 hombres a manos de sus parejas o exparejas, pero eso es solo la punta del iceberg, son los homicidios o asesinatos gore, por disparos, golpes, apuñalamientos, todo aquello que deja huella a simple vista, pero si a toda persona que muere se le hiciese...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos nacidos y también a los no nacidos.
> 
> 
> Todos podemos jugar a este juego.



De 40 a mas de 100.000 fijate si hay diferencia... El problema es que a estas psicópatas perroristas les han dado el control de la narrativa y hacen una descarada incitación a la violencia sin consecuencias penales para ellas.


----------



## siroco (29 Dic 2022)

Me indigna más que alguien supuestamente preparado e informado diga que un anecdótico y estadísticamente inevitable 0,0001 % protagonizados principalmente por extranjeros tercermundistas, malotes de discoteca, borrachos, o algún tio por ahi que se le va la olla, es un problema social de machismo que nos afecta mucho, y tenemos que luchar, gastar miles de millones en anuncios basura, adoctrinar a los niños, y bla, bla.

Pues no, so payasos, el 2023 va a ser igual porque es cuestión de estadística. Así que conmigo que no cuenten para colaborar con esa patraña. El gilipollas que se quiera creer toda esa mierda para sacar los cuartos es su problema.


----------



## Wasi (29 Dic 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Yo un día me la encontré por Madrid y, antes de reconocerla, lo primero que pensé al verla es "uf, pobre mujer, qué pinta de loca borracha tiene...", te lo juro.



Yo te creo hermano


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

claro cualquier hombre random se le antoja ir a matar mujeras porque si, porque mira es divertido y tal...

puta anormal hija de la gran puta a ella si tendrian que tironucarla pero por mala persona e hija de la gran puta


----------



## derepen (29 Dic 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Cómo algún día me cruce con ella lo mismo acaba teniendo razón


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 Dic 2022)

Joder es que es un puto vicio, cuchilladas por allí, hachazos por allá, es como comer pipas, empiezas pero no sabes cuando parar,


----------



## arangul (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


>



Hostias, va hasta arriba,


----------



## Polybolis (29 Dic 2022)

Eso es lo que se obliga a pensar cuando tiene que tragar con parejitas y familias felices de camino a casa, para llegar y ver que la única compañía que tiene y tendrá es la botella de J&B.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Dic 2022)

Ya está borracha la hija de puta esa


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Dic 2022)

Puta


----------



## alas97 (29 Dic 2022)

creo que después las muelen y las convierten en chorizos.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Strategos (29 Dic 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Joder es que es un puto vicio, cuchilladas por allí, hachazos por allá, es como comer pipas, empiezas pero no sabes cuando parar,



No tienes porqué parar. Usa la motosierra que además no cansa. Eso sí, la motosierra que sea eléctrica, cuidemos el planeta.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (29 Dic 2022)

Cristina Falló


----------



## CasaEstado (29 Dic 2022)

Es triste ser transparente, si un hombre muere a manos de una mujer no sale en la tv y ni siquiera hay estadísticas.

Y más triste es que no quieran analizar las causas de los asesinatos de mujeres. No vaya a ser que las conclusiones no les gusten. Es como ir al médico quejándose de un dolor pero no decir en donde te duele. Si no se conocen las causas los números seguirán creciendo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tontuflas (29 Dic 2022)

Mueren más ciclistas atropellados en las carreteras que mujeres a manos de sus parejas o exparejas.

Toqueme los cojones, señora.


----------



## rondo (29 Dic 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Ésta no era una puta borracha de mierda incapaz de estar sobria más de 5 minutos seguidos? Así iría puesta de whisky hasta el culo.



Y ladrona


----------



## Lian (29 Dic 2022)

Hombreee, de toda la vida se ha hecho eso... ¿quién no ha matado a su pareja alguna vez? es de primero de feminismo no me jodas, menos para esta pelo panocha que está descubriendo la pólvora en tv.


----------



## perrosno (29 Dic 2022)

Que cambie de camello joder!!!!!


----------



## Gorkako (29 Dic 2022)

Presuntamente las mujeres a sus hijos...a no que son homicidios ampliados de esos...


----------



## Abrojo (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Yo tengo ya tres mujeres emparedadas.



Como el Barba Azul de Perrault


----------



## zirick (29 Dic 2022)

Y no pasa nada


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Nadie la imputará por delito de odio, nadie se escandaliza y ella seguirá acudiendo a su plató de televisión como si nada.



La vi con dos copas de más al lado de la plaza mayor.
Estaba paseando con mi madre y eran como las 7 de la tarde de un sabado.
Demasiado temprano para estar así.
Se dio cuenta que la reconocí y me hice la loca.
Me han dicho que le gusta el protagonismo va de ada Colau madrileña.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Nadie la imputará por delito de odio, nadie se escandaliza y ella seguirá acudiendo a su plató de televisión como si nada.



Impresionante que a semejante indigente mental se le proporcione un altavoz público como es un programa de TV para decir tal sarta de barbaridades ,y que la tipa además de quede tan ancha. Es descorazonador ver cómo se ha destruido la sociedad desde sus cimientos por sus mismos miembros. Esta demente debería estar encerrada en una institución mental.


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (29 Dic 2022)

Cristinita, abrirás la boca, proclamarás tu valoración de los hechos ... e inevitablemente fallarás. 
Lo llevas en el nombre, y no hay que ser Nostradamus para vaticinarlo.
¿Por qué no te callas?


----------



## Cicciolino (29 Dic 2022)

Ritualizo chortis a pelo...


----------



## circodelia2 (29 Dic 2022)

Os mataré a todos cabrones cuando me acabe el piti...digo el paquete...bueno el estanco.


----------



## superloki (29 Dic 2022)

Que mucha gente la quiera matar a ella no significa que haya que generalizar...


----------



## CommiePig (29 Dic 2022)

y las 90.000 personas asesinadas este año en el útero de su madre asesina?

esas personas, no le importa a la cerda tarada misandrica


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos nacidos y también a los no nacidos.
> 
> 
> Todos podemos jugar a este juego.



Esta chalada, si tuviese poder, sería como la locutora de radio de Ruanda que causó el asesinato de miles de personas. 
*Valérie Bemeriki* (Rutshuru, Congo Belga, 1955) es una locutora de radio ruandesa, y presentadora de la Radio Télévision Libre des Mille Collines (RTLM), el cual fue uno de los principales medios de comunicación responsables por promover el Genocidio de Ruanda, tanto en promover mensajes de odio como en alentar la persecución de civiles tutsis. 

El 7 de abril de 1994 Ruanda vivió el peor episodio de su historia: un genocidio que dejó *entre 800.000 y un millón de muertos*. Fue una limpieza étnica que ocurrió ante la mirada indiferente de la comunidad internacional. 









¿Por qué ocurrió el genocidio en Ruanda?


Hace 28 años Ruanda vivió 100 días de crímenes y asesinatos, una masacre descrita por la ONU como "planificada, sistemática y metódica".




www.telesurtv.net




.









La voz del odio del genocidio de Ruanda - RTVE.es


/* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tabla...



www.rtve.es




.






Valérie Bemeriki - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*
- ¡ NO TODOS !!! *

Le dice la otra 
y le responde :

*- es una costumbre !


*este señalamiento y generalización es lo mismo que en otros casos que acabaron muy mal, como el tema de los judíos en las Alemania Nazi o la división de la India .


----------



## brickworld (29 Dic 2022)

Pero si cada vez hay menos matrimonios como van a matar a sus mujeres 

MATARAN A TODAS LAS MUJERES JODIDA INEPTA QUE TE SALES DEL GUION PROGRE


----------



## Eigentum (29 Dic 2022)

de matematicas y estadistica sabe menos que garzon, si somos unos 47 millones y mueren 47 al año, que porcentaje de hombres acostumbra a matar a sus mujeres? 

y que porcentaje de mujeres matan a sus mujeres? y que porcentaje de mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos? y a sus padres? y a sus abuelos? y a sus hermanos? menuda borracha.

Luego habría que ver cuanta de esta gente viene de fuera, por lo que los españoles no tenemos nada que ver ni tenemos la culpa.


----------



## propellerman (29 Dic 2022)

Segun el razonamiento de Cristina Beberás el resultado práctico sería que el minimo el 80% de la población mundial deberíamos ser hombres.

Numerito vomitivo típico de la patulea de bufones a sueldo de la izmierda; al menos para los padres responsables tienen la utilidad de servir de ejemplo para enseñarles a sus hijos cómo no se debe ser, algo es algo


----------



## Agente Coulson (29 Dic 2022)

Son nuestras costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## fayser (29 Dic 2022)

Pues somos unos 20 millones de hombres muy torpes, sólo matamos a 50 mujeres al año.


----------



## fayser (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos nacidos y también a los no nacidos.



No estarás comparando 50 feminicidios con 90.000 abortos...


----------



## mullban (29 Dic 2022)

Sí, sí, pero con la tontería aumenta la visibilidad del personaje y se afianza el puesto. Y personalmente, que queréis que os diga, prefiero ser contertulio que estar 8 horas poniendo cafés. Total estamos hablando de pasta y de estar agustito, o sino que cojones os pensáis que son las tertulias sin más base que lo que le parezca a cada uno.

Yo lo tendría clarisimo. Opino de lo que sea y suelto lo primero que se me venga.


----------



## DarkNight (29 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Nadie la imputará por delito de odio, nadie se escandaliza y ella seguirá acudiendo a su plató de televisión como si nada.




Ella nunca ha andando con ninguno. Ningún hombre la aguanta. Porque es borracha, drogata y feminazi


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Dic 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Ella nunca ha andando con ninguno. Ningún hombre la aguanta. Porque es borracha, drogata y feminazi




Pues hijos creo que tiene y no parece una santa como para tenerlos por gracia divina.


----------



## Shudra (29 Dic 2022)

¿Cuánta sangre en alcohol lleva hoy la Chris?


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (29 Dic 2022)

matan y matan y vuelven a matar.....


----------



## Kazajo13 (29 Dic 2022)

Joder *, *que este tipo de opiniones este tan normalizado y no pase nada en este pais es vomitivo. Deberia ser perseguido por la ley, es incitar al odio. 

Pero no pasa nada, a mas absurda y aberrante opinion mas feminista eres y los hombres seguimos calladitos. Cual sera el dia que todos salgamos a la calle a protestar? Cuándo?


----------



## Ironlord (29 Dic 2022)

Ella acostumbra a matar a sus botellas del mueble-bar.


----------



## DarkNight (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues hijos creo que tiene y no parece una santa como para tenerlos por gracia divina.



Ese exmarido entonces ha pasado un infierno con una tarada. Su teoría falla, porque ella debería haber sido asesinada por su ex


----------



## frangelico (29 Dic 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Ese exmarido entonces ha pasado un infierno con una tarada. Su teoría falla, porque ella debería haber sido asesinada por su ex



Es que debemos ser muy inútiles, 24M intentando matar y solo aciertan 50 al año. 2 partes por millón, una proporción ridícula y de las menores del mundo en esto.


----------



## brickworld (29 Dic 2022)

Es que no hay por donde cogerlo cojones ya que tengamos un puto ministerio con gastos de 500 millones al año con promesas de otros 20.000 millones para detener 50 JODIDOS ASESINATOS!!!! Y para hacer anuncios y mierdas sobre el patriarcado y SU PUTA MADRE 

Que haya PUTA GENTE DE IZQUIERDAS VOTANDO ESTA MIERDA!!!! PERO QUE COJONES OS PASA IMBECILES DE BABA!!! PERO QUE COJONES!!!

Es que me cago en Buda y en Satanás joder que ya está bien CON ESTAS GILIPOLLECES!!!


----------



## The quiet man (29 Dic 2022)

Lástima que no la hayan matado a ella
(todavía)


----------



## rsaca (29 Dic 2022)

Las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos.


----------



## Ensaladilla (29 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Nadie la imputará por delito de odio, nadie se escandaliza y ella seguirá acudiendo a su plató de televisión como si nada.



No me salen los IG

Te lo dejo en Youtube.


----------



## CommiePig (29 Dic 2022)

por qué no repara esta sectaria adicta a su charo subvencion, en la nacionalidad de origen/etnia, de los asesinos!!???

SUS costumbres puta bruja MISANDRICA socialkomunista


----------



## CommiePig (29 Dic 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos.



...,incluyendo a los aún no nacidos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

Roja cagandole en la boca a la gente y el hilo lleno siempre de nacionalpagafantas gilipollas jijijajeístas


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No estarás comparando 50 feminicidios con 90.000 abortos...



De los 4.000 suicidios que hay en España cada año, la inmensa mayoría son hombres a los que las mujeres los han llevado al extremo y que por no matar a nadie se matan ellos. 

¿ alguien se pone en el lugar de un hombre que es expulsado de su hogar, de la casa que ha construido y pagado con el esfuerzo de toda una vida ?

No solo eso, en la mayoría de los casos convertido en delincuente por denuncias falsas y completamente arruinado incapaz de volver a remontar. 










Récord de suicidios en España: 4.003 personas se quitaron la vida en 2021, según el INE


Es la primera causa externa de muerte en nuestro país | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Fiodor (29 Dic 2022)

El alcohol es un atenuante...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 Dic 2022)

Tiene razón.

...

A mi me llaman el Ted Bundy de mi pueblo, por ejemplo.


----------



## todoayen (29 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Roja cagandole en la boca a la gente y el hilo lleno siempre de nacionalpagafantas gilipollas jijijajeístas



No se lo que tienes en la cara pero ojos no son, eso seguro


----------



## pandillero (29 Dic 2022)

Que exagerada la Fallarás.
Yo a mi santa le sacudo un poco cuando llego borracho, pero nunca la mato y ella me lo agradece.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Dic 2022)

Melafo !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> No se lo que tienes en la cara pero ojos no son, eso seguro



Sí, tú lo ves todo normal, ya lo sé, como la mayoría


----------



## Wotan2021 (29 Dic 2022)

Este país no tiene solución, estamos totalmente acabados como sociedad.


----------



## baifo (29 Dic 2022)

Según las estadísticas que ella misma maneja , en España mujeres no faltan. Lo que sí faltan son niños , porque las mujeres sí que acostumbran a matar a sus hijos en España.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (29 Dic 2022)

Es una borracha, siempre va con la copa y ahi esta, en la TV subvencionada con el dinero de los que generan riqueza en este paisucho infecto.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos nacidos y también a los no nacidos.
> 
> 
> Todos podemos jugar a este juego.



Por eso mismo, si vamos a jugar, juguemos todos.


----------



## elnota (29 Dic 2022)

Que su padre y todos los hombres de su familia tengan la costumbre de matar a sus mujeres no significa que todos lo hagamos.


----------



## todoayen (29 Dic 2022)

Mira qué hora es!
Y aún no he matado a mi mujer hoy!!
Me va a matar!


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

¿"Prime Time" en una televisión que ya nadie ve? Eso sí sería noticia...


----------



## Th89 (29 Dic 2022)

Ha alcanzado tal nivel que dice las mismas gilipolleces sobria que borracha.


----------



## ANS² (29 Dic 2022)

yo por la mañana hasta que no me tomo un café y mato a una mujer, no soy persona

es mi costumbre


----------



## todoayen (29 Dic 2022)

Yo igual pero en cualquier orden.


----------



## elchicho47 (29 Dic 2022)

Esta absolutamente enferma


----------



## jotace (29 Dic 2022)

Pues yo cuando maté a la tercera llegué a la conclusión de que no compensaba tanto esfuerzo y desde entonces sólo las follo pero si hace bueno, que con el calor del verano da pereza.


----------



## Dr Robert (29 Dic 2022)

Los hombres suelen también matar a otros hombres. De hecho, el 90% de homicidios son de hombres sobre otros hombres (10 veces más que sobre mujeres)
Así que, siguiendo la lógica imperante en esta sociedad, habrá que crear un Ministerio del Hombre para combatir esa lacra y dotarlo con 4500 M€ de presupuesto anual, digo yo.


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Nosotros nos reímos, pero estos mensajes calan en la juventud.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos nacidos y también a los no nacidos.
> 
> 
> Todos podemos jugar a este juego.



Los hijos no natos que matan son sólo suyos?..o alguien las ha aliñado...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tú la matas cuando ella te deja. Di la verdad, no son todos los fines de semana.



los que no esta conmigo


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Dic 2022)

Por eso no hay que casarse, tu vida puede estar en peligro


----------



## el segador (29 Dic 2022)

Si fuera real lo que dice la paloma vividora las mujeres que quedasen vivas en este país se podrían contar con los dedos de una mano.


----------



## Punitivum (29 Dic 2022)

Quiero que esa misándrica sea denunciada


----------



## SAMPLERKING (29 Dic 2022)

O plancho o apiolo a mi contraria ...pero todo a la vez no se puede


----------



## el ejpertoc (29 Dic 2022)

Lo dice una borracha, todo en orden


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Dic 2022)

Os hacen una ley en la que os dicen que por ser hombre ya no eres sujeto de derecho, Y OS DA IGUAL. No haceis absolutamente nada de nada de PUTO NADA, pues que sigan, que os lo mereceis


----------



## Elgi Lipoyas (29 Dic 2022)

Cristina Follarás


----------



## Decipher (29 Dic 2022)

Y las mujeres matan por decenas de miles a dia de hoy a sus hijos.


----------



## SexyVIcky (29 Dic 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Ella nunca ha andando con ninguno. Ningún hombre la aguanta. Porque es borracha, drogata y feminazi



Esto de que es borrachas y drogata de donde lo sacáis?

No puedo ni verla,lleva su feminismo a extremos de fanatusno sin atender a razones.Menuda gentuza.


----------



## M.Karl (29 Dic 2022)

Estáis tolerando que criminalicen a los hombres de manera cotidiana. Esto es una gota malaya. Al final, se verá normal eutanasiar a los hombres en base a criterios subjetivos que dictaminará un comité de expertos y permaneceréis en silencio porque ya será demasiado tarde.
Hay que empezar a poner los cojones encima de la mesa, desmontar estos chiringuitos extractivos y recuperar el control de nuestras vidas. Nos va la vida en ello. No es broma.


----------



## Sputnik (29 Dic 2022)

Esta señora es un meme de ser humano y un show en toda regla, por eso la sacan, la polemica facil, el share de audiencia, la patochada facilona...

Algun dia nos daran la buena nueva de que ha palmado, ella y otras similares. Sobra este fenotipo humano en las sociedades avanzadas.


----------



## John Smmith (29 Dic 2022)

Pues ni en eso somos buenos. Hay mas mujeres que hombres. Algo no cuadra.


----------



## remerus (29 Dic 2022)

Esa pazguata cada vez que abre la boca es para soltar estupideces, la deben de tener como la tonta oficial del programa.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Dic 2022)

Ella , en cambio, es una puta homicida de botellas de JB.

A botella muerta por día sale la hideputa.


----------



## John Smmith (29 Dic 2022)

M.Karl dijo:


> Estáis tolerando que criminalicen a los hombres de manera cotidiana. Esto es una gota malaya. Al final, se verá normal eutanasiar a los hombres en base a criterios subjetivos que dictaminará un comité de expertos y permaneceréis en silencio porque ya será demasiado tarde.
> Hay que empezar a poner los cojones encima de la mesa, desmontar estos chiringuitos extractivos y recuperar el control de nuestras vidas. Nos va la vida en ello. No es broma.



La feminizacion de la sociedad es eso. La mente femenina no atiende a la razon ni la objetividad. Esto viene pasando cada vez mas desde la feminizacion de la politica y la justicia. La ventaja de todo esto es que acabara cayendo por su propio peso, pero antes hará mucho daño.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (29 Dic 2022)

Madame Satisfyer debería ser procesada por incitar al odio contra los hombres en prime time, si permitimos que al diablo le crezcan los cuernos, luego no nos extrañemos cuando nos ensarte un tridente en el culo.
Esta, la Montera, la zampabollos de Pam y la de Matria debería de estar imputadas desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Kabraloka (29 Dic 2022)

y qué hacen las mujeres con sus hombres?


----------



## Diquesi (29 Dic 2022)

Hasta la chonis progres que están ahí van flipado


----------



## fayser (29 Dic 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> La feminizacion de la sociedad es eso. La mente femenina no atiende a la razon ni la objetividad. Esto viene pasando cada vez mas desde la feminizacion de la politica y la justicia. La ventaja de todo esto es que acabara cayendo por su propio peso, pero antes hará mucho daño.



Es mucho más difícil dominar a una población racional que a una emocional.

A los de arriba se les pone gordísima cuando piensan en la feminización de la sociedad, es su puto sueño.

El problema es que las mujeres siempre serán femeninas, pero que los hombres se hayan feminizado es lo que nunca entenderé. Ahora mismo España está llena de manginas orgullosos de serlo, y que siguen follando lo mismo de siempre: nada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Yo tengo ya tres mujeres emparedadas.



No es cuestión de hacer bromas con estas Zorras, hay mucha suCnormal de Mierda TIRONUKEABLE que se creen estas cosas, no es broma, mi hermana es así de sucnormal , por desgracia nadie la mató todavía.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Joder... ¿y ésto no es delito de odio?



Si es Puta, Zorra y roja no.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¡Qué purga hace falta en España, pero qué PEDAZO DE PURGA!



Pero no te equivoques, no hay que purgarlas a ellas, ellas sin los ALIADES no serían nada así que ya sabes a quien hay que ir ajusticiando en las plazas mayores.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Dic 2022)

En una direccion puedes soltarla todo lo gorda que quieras, en la otra direccion solo un murmullo te sirve para que te enchironen.


----------



## mikiflush (29 Dic 2022)

Las mujeres acostumbran a dejarse matar por los hombres.


----------



## Militarícese (29 Dic 2022)

Supongo que sus hijos también, ergo los matará antes de que puedan


----------



## Madafaca (29 Dic 2022)

Me recuerda a la conversación entre Lady Astor y Churchill:
- "Winston, si yo fuera su mujer le echaría veneno en el café".
- "Milady, si yo fuera su marido me lo bebería".


----------



## keler (29 Dic 2022)

Viendo el nivel de los tertulianos de la televisión, no me extraña que la gente que la ve a todas horas, es decir la mayoría, tenga mierda en la cabeza y les engañen continuamente en los informativos.

Sólo hay que ver la programación y lo que ve la gente, para darse cuenta que los que leemos, nos informamos y somos críticos somos minoría. Por ello considero que este sistema democrático no tiene ninguna validez. Es una dictadura de borregos lobomotizados.


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Tiene razon en que deberia prestarse un poco de atencion a este tema tan silenciado. Quiza destinar algun pequeña partido del presupuesto o algun pequeño gesto del gobierno contra el machismo.



Protestar uno o dos días al año o crear un ministerio no sé, algo.


----------



## Felson (30 Dic 2022)

Se lo pusieron hasta después del nombre y sigue igual: Cristina, fallarás.


----------



## jolu (30 Dic 2022)

Yo a la mía ya la he matado tres veces.

Ahora estamos aquí tomando una cerveza y ya le he dicho que la voy a volver a matar.

Eso sí, cada vez me cuesta mas hacerle un seguro de vida.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Dic 2022)

Y cuando piensas que ya has conocido al progre más asqueroso del planeta, llega otro (otra, en este caso) y te demuestra que no hay límite a lo repulsivo y nauseabundo que puede llegar a ser el ser humano, especialmente si es un rojo hijo de la gran puta.

Esta, además de que cobra del chiringuito del Genaro, es que está alcoholizada o tiene algún tipo de deficiencia mental.


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Y cuando piensas que ya has conocido al progre más asqueroso del planeta, llega otro (otra, en este caso) y te demuestra que no hay límite a lo repulsivo y nauseabundo que puede llegar a ser el ser humano, especialmente si es un rojo hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> Esta, además de que cobra del chiringuito del Genaro, es que está alcoholizada o tiene algún tipo de deficiencia mental.



No, es solo una hija de puta victimista.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No, es solo una hija de puta victimista.



Cobra seguro. Y apostaría por que cualquier psiquiatra serio y de fiar le recetaría unas cuantas pastillitas para la cabeza.

Ese odio que tiene hacia los que tenemos cromosoma Y no es normal.


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Cobra seguro. Y apostaría por que cualquier psiquiatra serio y de fiar le recetaría unas cuantas pastillitas para la cabeza.
> 
> Ese odio que tiene hacia los que tenemos cromosoma Y no es normal.



¿Por qué no? Le da dinerito, la hace famosa, le da reconocimiento social y autoestimita macaca. ¿Por qué no va a tenerlo?


----------



## ShellShock (30 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Por qué no? Le da dinerito, la hace famosa, le da reconocimiento social y autoestimita macaca. ¿Por qué no va a tenerlo?



Sí, eso sí, pero ahí veo algo más. Me da que lleva sin follar décadas. Y eso no nos lo perdona.

La verdad es que la pobre da mucho asco. No me extrañaría que nadie la quisiese follar.


----------



## todoayen (30 Dic 2022)

Yo hay días que se me olvida y la parienta a eso de las diez de la noche ya empieza:

" que pasa, hoy no me vas matar? Me tengo que matar sola? Eres un medio hombre...con la cena que te he preparado que llevo casi quince minutos en la cocina!....en cuanto los niños se duerman te quiero en la cama apretándome el cuello, deja el cuchillo para el fin de semana que lo deja todo perdido de sangre y mañana madrugo".


Si Gila estuviera vivo y no hubiera la inquisición feminista, seguro que sacaría un monólogo parecido.


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No estarás comparando 50 feminicidios con 90.000 abortos...



No llegan a 50, la comparación correcta sería con ahogamientos, que tampoco llegan a 50.


----------



## corolaria (30 Dic 2022)

Dementes resentidas defendiendo argumentos delirantes y doctrinas totalitarias.
Es lo que nos han puesto de menú diario para comer a todas horas y a costa de nuestros sueldos sin siquiera haberlo pedido.


----------



## Ederall (30 Dic 2022)

Pero pagan o algo??? Con lo bien que se está en el sofá con una cerveza voy a gastar energías en cargarme a alguien gratis, claro.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Nadie la imputará por delito de odio, nadie se escandaliza y ella seguirá acudiendo a su plató de televisión como si nada.



¿Qué años tiene?
A ver cuándo se muere la tarada esta.
O mejor.
A ver si le da un derrame y se queda inútil pero viva.


----------



## eufor (30 Dic 2022)

de una tonta no puedes esperar nada más que tonterías....no veo donde está la noticia..


----------



## Sabinisimo (30 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Nadie la imputará por delito de odio, nadie se escandaliza y ella seguirá acudiendo a su plató de televisión como si nada.



Adoro a esta mujer... Si no existiera la tendrían que inventar


----------



## reconvertido (30 Dic 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Los hijos no natos que matan son sólo suyos?..o alguien las ha aliñado...



No importa de quién sean.
Importa quiénes son las ÚNICAS RESPONSABLES LEGALES.
Porque el inseminador y preñador no puede decidir al respecto.

Así que sí.
EN LOS ABORTOS MATAN NIÑOS EXCLUSIVAMENTE LAS MUJERES, YA QUE EL HOMBRE NO SOLO NO TIENE NI VOTO NI VOZ, SINO QUE ES DELITO QUE LE DIGA NADA.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No importa de quién sean.
> Importa quiénes son las ÚNICAS RESPONSABLES LEGALES.
> Porque el inseminador y preñador no puede decidir al respecto.
> 
> ...




Tal cual, ahora no te puedes ni manifestar delante de un centro satánico de abortos ya que te detienen por acoso.


----------



## mateww (30 Dic 2022)

Hombre mata mujer, mujer mata a hijos, moronegros matan mujer y hombre


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (30 Dic 2022)

mateww dijo:


> Hombre mata mujer, mujer mata a hijos, moronegros matan mujer y hombre



Políticos se forran.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## CommiePig (30 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Cobra seguro. Y apostaría por que cualquier psiquiatra serio y de fiar le recetaría unas cuantas pastillitas para la cabeza.
> 
> Ese odio que tiene hacia los que tenemos cromosoma Y no es normal.



es activismo comunista radical, para recrudecer la lucha de sexos

cobra por ello la bruja misandrica


----------



## CommiePig (30 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Ella , en cambio, es una puta homicida de botellas de JB.
> 
> A botella muerta por día sale la hideputa.



ni una mas, JBs os queremos vivEs


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Dic 2022)

- "Los hombres acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres"
- "Y eso es lo que te pone, ¿eh, warrilla?"


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

Es una guerra de clanes de hombres por las mujeres :

- los hombres están siendo atacados por los hombres sin pene ( las lesbianas ) y estas van ganando


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (30 Dic 2022)

Si todos los hombres acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres, entonces

" Todos los hombres gitanos acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres"

" Todos los hombres musulmanes acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres"

" Todos los hombres inmigrantes acostumbran a matar a sus mujeres"

Esperemos ver pronto denuncias por delitos de odio contra la Pumuki beoda


----------



## Victor Lobo (30 Dic 2022)

Son nuestras costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Kluster (30 Dic 2022)

Las brujas no son una leyenda. Existen y salen por televisión.


----------



## Lasjoa (30 Dic 2022)

Esta mujer odia a los hombre es una feminazi de libro, lo mismo que hacían los judios los nazis esta mujer si podría lo harían con los hombres. Estamos llegando a un maltrato sicologico hacia el hombre por parte de ministres, periodistes, y demás fauna intelectual que es inaguantable. Los medies desinformación con tal de cobrar las subvenciones están todo el día con la violencia de género, tienen periodistas buscando noticias de este tipo para sacarlo a todas horas. Si no piensas como elles eres un fasciste.


----------



## Lasjoa (30 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y las mujeres acostumbran a matar a sus hijos nacidos y también a los no nacidos.
> 
> 
> Todos podemos jugar a este juego.



Alto y claro, tienes más razón con un santo. Según teoría de que los hombres matan a las mujeres por ser mujeres, las mujeres matan a los hijos solo por el hecho de ser hijos .


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (30 Dic 2022)

es muy buena la cabrona, para la edición 2023 va a por todas en el charos champions league.


----------



## mxmanu (30 Dic 2022)

Puta loca.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Dic 2022)

Y el socialismo acostumbra a matar a todo el mundo. 

Al final todos muertos, asi que a disfrutar que son dos dias. 

Seguro que Cristina disfruta un monton snif snif, glub, glub y de ahi las declaraciones.


----------



## asebuche (30 Dic 2022)

Y yo que peino canas no he matado a ninguna, soy un don nadie


----------



## fayser (30 Dic 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> No llegan a 50, la comparación correcta sería con ahogamientos, que tampoco llegan a 50.



Bueno, ahogamientos son cinco veces más...









España ya registra este año al menos 264 muertes por ahogamiento y supera la cifra de todo el 2021


El regreso del turismo masivo y las altas temperaturas disparan las víctimas mortales en actividades acuáticas. La última, un joven de 15 años que había sido rescatado el jueves en estado crítico en Salou




elpais.com


----------



## noseyo (30 Dic 2022)

Como le pica la nariz esa cosa


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> Y yo que peino canas no he matado a ninguna, soy un don nadie



Exacto, tú y yo no solo somos unos don nadie, es que al no haber matado a nuestras ZORRAS (y dios sabe que se lo merecen, TDS PTS y todas se lo merecen) hemos creado una mayoría de zorras femiLISTAS hijas de puta , si todo hombre MATASE AL MENOS 1 MUJER eso no pasaría. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Abc123CBA (30 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Bueno, ahogamientos son cinco veces más...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada, que monten ministerio y 20.000 millones mas.


----------



## Rescatador (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Dic 2022)

Tiene razon
acabo de volver de Mercadona y me he cargado a la pescadera, una reponedora de leche, y una cajera
mañana bajo a por mas


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Tiene razon
> acabo de volver de Mercadona y me he cargado a la pescadera, una reponedora de leche, y una cajera
> mañana bajo a por mas



Lo que haces para ahorrarte cuatro duros


----------



## loro47 (30 Dic 2022)

Lastima que su padre no lo hubiera hecho antes de nacer ella


----------



## auyador (31 Dic 2022)

Busca su subvención del ministerio de desigualdad


----------



## davitin (31 Dic 2022)

Como puede ser que esté tipo de declaraciones le salgan gratis a alguien?


----------



## Descolonización de España (31 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


>



Yo os lo traduzco, que no todo el mundo sabe entender lo que dice una feminista:

Con 18 se imaginó que un hombre que se sentaba al otro extremo del vagón se masturbaba pensando en ella.
Con 20 años se fue a la cama con su novio, pero como el chaval no le preguntó si quería echar un polvo en su cabeza cuenta como violación.
Con 22 años su novio malote yonki la intentó cambiar por cocaína (contar esto no le hace ningún favor tampoco). No me extraña mucho tampoco que un yonki quiera cambiar a esta petarda por droga, la verdad.
Con 40 una pareja la llamó puta (e igual tenían razón).


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Yo os lo traduzco, que no todo el mundo sabe entender lo que dice una feminista:
> 
> Con 18 se imaginó que un hombre que se sentaba al otro extremo del vagón se masturbaba pensando en ella.
> Con 20 años se fue a la cama con su novio, pero como el chaval no le preguntó si quería echar un polvo en su cabeza cuenta como violación.
> ...



Intentó, ojo, que no lo consiguió y no me extraña, entre un veneno que te va matando por dentro aunque te parezca que te haga sentir bien y la cocaina normal que no se quedase con la Fallarás.


----------



## auyador (31 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


>



Se merece un hilo






La "periodista" Cristina Fallarás se relaciona con gentuza ... y yo tengo la culpa


Y yo tengo la culpa




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


>



Solo le gustan los golfos cocainomanos pero se queja, en vez de ser tan puta qie se hubiese buscado un buen hombre.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## eufor (31 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No importa de quién sean.
> Importa quiénes son las ÚNICAS RESPONSABLES LEGALES.
> Porque el inseminador y preñador no puede decidir al respecto.
> 
> ...



Un estudio realizado por el prestigioso *Dr Yuar R. Tarded* en la *F*ederal *U*niversity *C*onnecticut *K*ansas *U*nion desveló recientemente que el progresismo con tendencias abortistas está instalado en el subconsciente de las personas, en lo que han denominado como burbuja cognitiva PNEM o *P*apa*N*oel*E*s*M*arx .
El estudio realizado durante más de 25 años en diferentes poblaciones de los estados de Connecticut y Kansas reveló que cuando los cerebros de los niños procesan la realidad cuando son informados que Papa Noel no es real pero se niegan a aceptarla crean en su subconsciente una predisposición al progresismo con tendencias abortistas. Es durante la adolescencia y los primeros años de la edad adulta cuando se observa que se activa desde el subconsciente una tendencia favorable al progresismo con tendencias abortistas en aquellos individuos que como saben que papa noel no es real pero se niegan a aceptarlo lo sustituyen por Carl Marx. Sus cerebros se niegan a aceptar que, Papa Noel, un hombre barbudo vestido de rojo con un trineo con renos volador que les regala cosas gratis por no hacer nada es sólo una ilusión, por lo que en su subconsciente cambian a Papa Noel por Carl Marx, un barbudo por otro barbudo, un traje rojo por un rojo, trineo de renos volador por comunismo/progresismo, el todo gratis por papa estado paga todo y los padres son el enemigo por el capitalismo es el enemigo.
Durante la presentación del estudio el *Dr Yuar R. Tarded *afirmo que "Ser padres y tener que comprar los regalos a tus hijos les supone tener que dejar de vivir en la ilusión y aceptar la realidad por lo que además de promover el abortismo para eliminar a cualquiera que pueda poner fin a su ilusión, abogan por las relaciones homosexuales y transgénero que eliminen cualquier posibilidad de amenaza" antes de añadir "El comunismo/progresismo/socialismo/wokeismo es la consecuencia de no aceptar la realidad y querer vivir en la ilusión de que existe Papa Noel y ellos siempre serán los niños a los que llevará los regalos, durante el siglo XX se ha demostrado que comunismo/socialismo es un sistema fallido por cuando todos quieren ser los niños que reciben los regalos gratis pero nadie quiere ser Papa Noel y trabajar repartiéndolos con lo cual la ilusión se derrumba, el progresismo/wokeismo actual no es mas que una evolución que aboga por la eliminación de los niños para así poder seguir ellos siendo los niños, evitar tener que ser Papa Noel, no tener que trabajar y poder seguir creyendo que existe Papa Noel" para terminar afirmando que "Cuando Papa Noel, Papa Estado o quien sea regala y da cosas a cambio de nada hace que los preceptores de esos regalos quieran siempre continuar siendo preceptores estando dispuestos a cualquier cosa para ello, no aceptar la realidad, eliminar a cualquiera o cualquier cosa que amenace su status, censurar la verdad, inventarse e imponer conceptos a pesar de ser una aberración científica o culpar al patriarcado mientras exigen que papa les siga dando todo...son sólo algunas de las reacciones que hemos observado pero que continuarán desarrollando pues nunca aceptaran que: Papa Noel no existe, que en esta vida hay que trabajar para conseguir lo que quieres, que por mucho que quieras vivir en una ilusión la realidad es muy tozuda y antes o después siempre te golpea o que de un burro nunca se puede hacer un caballo de carreras y que si las familias no aplican el método *UHASDT *antiguamente conocido Una Hostia A Su Debido Tiempo seguirá infectando a la gran mayoría de la humanidad".
Este medio no se ha podido poner en contacto con el *Dr Yuar R. Tarded *que terminó con la rotunda afirmación: "Estoy hasta los cojones, ni Papa Noel, ni los niños con vagina ni las niñas con pene existen lo que existe es mucho hijo de puta capaz de cualquier cosa por un puto regalo, mucho cobarde callado para recibir su puto regalo, mucho subnormal con o sin puto regalo y la peor escoria de la humanidad: Los políticos, capaces de amariconar, travestir y condenar a la ignorancia a tus hijos mientras premian con regalos a los hijos de puta, cobardes y subnormales encargados de de realizar ese trabajo con parte del dinero que te roban para seguir robándote" y desde la univerdad *FUCKU *nos informaron que se encuentra en paradero desconocido desde que realizó la presentación...


----------

